# ADSL Setup Ok but modprobe is trying to locate ...

## atze

Hi everybody,

i've just emerged the rp-pppoe package and configured everything propably. While trying to connect modprobe says "Can't locate module tty-ldisc-3" ... any idea?

Do I need special kernel-configuration to make adsl work?

----------

## atze

ok, I now figured out that the kernel MUST be compiled with several options to run ADSL.

But here's the next problem:

Trying to emerge the rp-pppoe failed! I had already a fresh copy emerg but compiling the new kernel I thought it woud be good to emerge it again ... but it failed the first time! Retrying helped, but is it really installed? How can I check it out? Is it the option "R"?

----------

## atze

I compiled my kernel with pppoe support and some other network options ... BUT IT STILL DO NOT WORK!!!

I still get the error from modprobe "Can't locate module tty-ldisc-3"!!

Has anyone an idea about that??? PLEASE!!!

sc Atze

----------

## eric.cheminot

try to add these aliases (excerpt from SpeedTouch howto):

just add these lines to /etc/modules.conf

==============

alias char-major-108 ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-13 n_hdlc

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

==============

-ec

----------

## atze

This was already written in the file!

Well, another question: What option do I have to turn on to get the module made? I can't find it anywhere ... maybe it wasn't compiled? 

All I know, is that "tty-disc-3" is for the PPP, correct? And this option was turned on for compiling ... BUT I CANT LOCATE THE MODULE ...  :Sad: 

----------

## dmcaul

I had a similar problem (exact same error, but just standard ppp), and it turned out I'd gotten the ppp_generic module, but missed the ppp_async module.  

From that list of aliases: "alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async", the one that modprobe complains about, it looks like ppp_async wasn't compiled as a module, even if other ppp options were.

Hope that helps.

----------

## atze

Well I compiled the PPP into the kernel ... is that the problem? Shall I compile it as module?

----------

## WarMachine

I have the same issue, I've followed all the guides I can find and I'm still getting the can't locate module error.  I'm on bellsouth ADSL, with the speedtouch home ethernet modem, and using rp-pppoe as a PPPoE client.

edit: I compiled everything needed into the kernel, well not EVERYTHING just the things I needed I compiled into the kernel

----------

## WarMachine

I searched the forums to no avail, someone here has to have some sort of advice

----------

## WarMachine

I'm going to compile another kernel (already tried once before with no results).  I'm really quite stuck here except for asking someone to send me their module so I can place it where it needs to be, comiple, whatever.  Google got me some results, none really helpful and a bunch not in english.  This seems to be a pretty widespread issue, the answer has to be around somewhere.

----------

## WarMachine

Interesting, when I modprobe for tty-ldisc-3 I get

root@gentoo-linux warmachine # modprobe tty-ldisc-3

/lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o: unresolved symbol sk_run_filter

/lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o: unresolved symbol sk_chk_filter

/lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o: insmod tty-ldisc-3 failed

Tried that on 2 different kernels and got the same results.  I'm using the vanilla-sources, I wonder if the gentoo-sources might help, or possibly a different set of sources?

----------

## Swishy

 *atze wrote:*   

> ok, I now figured out that the kernel MUST be compiled with several options to run ADSL.
> 
> But here's the next problem:
> 
> Trying to emerge the rp-pppoe failed! I had already a fresh copy emerg but compiling the new kernel I thought it woud be good to emerge it again ... but it failed the first time! Retrying helped, but is it really installed? How can I check it out? Is it the option "R"?

 

I had problem with this to , you dont have two kernel versions installed do you ???I had emerged stock 2.4.18 kernel and compiled created bzimage etc rebooted then went to recompile and install my modem drivers and ppp but the linux symlink was pointing to my gentoo sources kernel not the 2.4.18 so the modules were compiled/installed to the wrong kernel   :Rolling Eyes:   hope this might help......

----------

## WarMachine

 *Swishy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I had problem with this to , you dont have two kernel versions installed do you ???I had emerged stock 2.4.18 kernel and compiled created bzimage etc rebooted then went to recompile and install my modem drivers and ppp but the linux symlink was pointing to my gentoo sources kernel not the 2.4.18 so the modules were compiled/installed to the wrong kernel    hope this might help......

 

So how do I check and change that symlink, where is it?

Because as I said, I re-did my kernel tiwce, but with the same source (different modules in each)

----------

## AlterEgo

You must have ppp_async compiled as a kernel module.

That's probably all.

----------

## WarMachine

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> You must have ppp_async compiled as a kernel module.
> 
> That's probably all.

 

This is done, and I checked on the symlink which is done correctly.  I'm back at the start with no leads

----------

## Keyed

 *WarMachine wrote:*   

>  *AlterEgo wrote:*   You must have ppp_async compiled as a kernel module.
> 
> That's probably all. 
> 
> This is done, and I checked on the symlink which is done correctly.  I'm back at the start with no leads

 

I have my SpeedTouch USB ADSL modem working with Gentoo. I would have to check my exact config, but it was straight down the list from the instructions. My kernel is gentoo-2.4.19-r7.

----------

## WarMachine

Problem solved! (kind of)

I've got the adsl connecting.  I turned basically everything under PPP support to module instead of compiling it into the kernel.  There were two options that could only be compiled directly into the kernel that I thought I either wouldn't be using or might cause conflicts, so I left them out altogether.  I also went into the other networking options and turned off something that allowed a faster tranfer between NIC's for networking.  I didn't need it ATM, and might not at all (there were some possible conflicts listed with this otion).

So what's the issues?

This machine isn't acting as the gateway yet and unless I have rp-pppoe connected, I can't get DNS on it for some reason.  I can ping direct IP's of sites, but when I try their domain name, I get an error saying it can't be looked up.  Not that big of a deal, I'm just using that machine for backup and occasionally IRC now.

Also, I need to change settings with the way eth0 is brought up on boot (currently gets an IP from the DHCP on the router).  It does need to be brought up to do adsl-start, so what changes do I make to the configuration file to simply bring it up so that adsl-start can be done later in boot?

----------

## WarMachine

meh my dns works now on the existing lan, don't get it but whatever

----------

